# Vivaldi's Arsilda



## carolyn175 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have done some research about this opera and I understand the plot line and who the characters are however I am having a hard time finding any full length performances of the opera. I have been trying to figure out which character sings the aria "Un certo non so che" and I though watching a full length production of that would help but I cannot even find that. 

So my overall question is which character sings the aria "Un certo non so che" and are there any full length productions of this opera? Thank you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

carolyn175 said:


> I have done some research about this opera and I understand the plot line and who the characters are however I am having a hard time finding any full length performances of the opera. I have been trying to figure out which character sings the aria "Un certo non so che" and I though watching a full length production of that would help but I cannot even find that.
> 
> So my overall question is which character sings the aria "Un certo non so che" and are there any full length productions of this opera? Thank you


Here you are:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Arsilda-Elena-Cecchi-Fedi/dp/B0006SGEV0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

_Un certo non so che_ - Act Two, Scene One
Mirinda (soprano)

Complete performance (includes full timings for scenes and arias):






This is the same recording linked to by Pugg, above.


----------

